# Stains on attic insulation - mice?



## jmon (Nov 5, 2012)

I agree, mouse feces and urine.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

Avoid disturbing the area until you have trapped all you can. They are frequenting that area so place several traps and tie them with a length of string so they don't drag the trap away.

Once the traps go idle for several weeks the insulation can be removed and you can investigate further as to where they are getting in. Finally replace the insulation with new.

While the insulation is out do whatever air sealing you can.

Bud


----------

